# Partner Visa Questions



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

How can you pay for the Partner visa? Also, when do you pay?

What happens when you lodge your visa application? Do you automatically get placed on a bridging visa? Also what happens if you apply for a bridging visa but your Partner's student visa doesn't expire until March 2014. Partner graduates in November 2013.

Many many thanks.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I moved your post to its own thread. 

You pay for the partner visa when you apply for it. There's a payment section in the application if you'd like to pay by credit card. You can also pay by bank cheque or money order. If debit card is your only option, I believe you can go into your local office, pay, get a receipt, and then include that with your Partner Visa application (which has to be couriered or sent by post now... you can't just bring them to the office directly). 

If she's on a student visa now, yes, she will be granted a bridging visa when she applies for the Partner Visa. HOWEVER, it will not kick in until after her student visa expires in March 2014, which means she'll be bound by the working restrictions of that visa until the date her student visa expires. You may be able to apply to lift those restrictions after she graduates, but I'm not sure how you go about that or how easy it is to get approved.


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

Many thanks for your reply.

My partner and I are wondering how to write the statement. I assume we should be writing paragraphs of each event we did together from the very first day we met until the day of application.

For example...

March 2013 

Met at Bus stop etc

April 2013 

Went to the cinema etc

Is this how we do it?

Also, we will in text reference any evidence in the appendix, such as train tickets, hotel booking, plane tickets, photos etc.

With the health check should we have my partner do a health check before application? I know they only last 12 months and processing time might be more than 12 months, which will result in her doing it again, however, we want to submit a complete application to reduce any processing time.

Thanks.


----------



## Fran89 (Jul 13, 2013)

thesmoothsuit said:


> Many thanks for your reply.
> 
> My partner and I are wondering how to write the statement. I assume we should be writing paragraphs of each event we did together from the very first day we met until the day of application.
> 
> ...


 I think you don´t have to make paragraphs with each event, write it all together and think a about the major things, which maked your relationship to what it is now. I just wrote in a text how we met and where and how our relationship developed and our future plans... have a look in the Partner Book, that gives you a bit information. 
If you can get a health check with the application it could really help you to cut off the processing time, but it´s not a must have, they will ask you for the check later on, if you don´t have it yet. Hope I could help you a bit


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

We wrote ours like a story, not point form. But different people all put the relationship history together differently.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Read the questions stated in the migration booklet and answer them. You dont need to include full details of things they dont ask.
Also have u registered your relationship...as u mentioned u met in march 2013 and u need to be living together for 12 months prior to applying.unless u have regiatered it but u will still need to prove u share all financial stuff and around the house etc...


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

Whitney said:


> We wrote ours like a story, not point form. But different people all put the relationship history together differently.


Same here. A looooong story 

We did write down a short list of important dates we wanted to included beforehand though and just checked we did actually include them.


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks guys and girls for your information. It's very valuable as this is something I consider the most hardest and stressful in my life.

My partner is my wife. We married in may 2013. She has lived with me since end of July 2012. Albeit in my parents home. I don't have a home yet but will get one hopefully in 2014. I have a huge deposit but only I work so a home on a single income is a bit impossible in this day and age.

My wife is a student studying master of accounting and averaging around 75% for her grade. 

She is from China. Considered high risk by immigration. 

We actually met in November 2010, I just used march 2013 as an example.

How yo prove the date we met? I don't know except to write my state on a statutory document paper, form 888? 

My wife can write on a stat Dec paper because she is not pr/citizen right?

I might get it signed by a Justice of the peace. Unsure if the JP would like to sign hundreds of documents though.

I do hope that immigration will see that we are married, that I've met her family and extended family in China twice (meeting the family,is a huge thing in China).

I do hope immigration will see that we lived together as a couple although in my parents home. I assume my parents will have to write a statement explaining this. 

It's difficult for us to prove we live together because I don't have her names on the bills, don't even have my name either. I do have my name on bills such as internet, car insurance, car registration, sporting membership but thought it'll be too late before we submit the partner visa application to add her name since most of the bills have been paid for or invoice already produced.

She is a full time student so therefore she can not provide evidence of financially supporting me but obviously studying accounting and graduating in November means she will support me financially from 2014. 

I am in a very stable job, have been for the past 5 years, trying to save for a home with a large deposit as possible.

We got plane tickets, hotel accommodation to show our names. Although one of the hotels only list her name even though I made the booking. The other hotels are all in Chinese words and also we got her friends to book them for us as they can get a cheaper price.

We got some photos. Some with my family and some with her family. We got our wedding photos too but the wedding certificate will prove better for immigration. Hard to get photos all the time as we travel around by ourselves. No third person to take photos of us standing together.


----------



## Fran89 (Jul 13, 2013)

You don´t use a 888Form you use a normal paper for it. The Form 888 is for friends or family members, to write about you guys as a couple. Please look for that in the partner book I think its site 38!

Of course they will see you are married, you have to provide a marriage certificate.


thesmoothsuit said:


> Thanks guys and girls for your information. It's very valuable as this is something I consider the most hardest and stressful in my life.
> 
> My partner is my wife. We married in may 2013. She has lived with me since end of July 2012. Albeit in my parents home. I don't have a home yet but will get one hopefully in 2014. I have a huge deposit but only I work so a home on a single income is a bit impossible in this day and age.
> 
> ...


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't think anyone can really prove the exact date they met their partner. We happen to have a list of attendees as a proof as we met at a social event, but I that's just luck.

Seeing as you're both living with your parents it might be useful to get them to write a statutory declaration saying exactly that. Stating the date she moved in, that you have been living together as a married couple and are saving for your own house.

I'd definitely also include the wedding photos, even if you have your wedding certificate. I assume those photos also show you with family and friends? Good proof that you're socially accepted as a couple.

There's no need for your wife to proof that she can support you, as you will be the one supporting her, not the other way around.

Yes, use standard statutory declaration forms (only use 888 for supporting witness declarations by Australian citizens). 
Here's the form both in PDF and Word format:

Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department

You don't have to get all your documents signed by a JP, only official documents. So no need to get them to do 100s of documents 
We got statutory declarations, 888s and all copies of official documents certified (e.g. passport, birth certificate).

We also chose to include my certifications in the application (I am the applicant). Not requested/necessary but I just wanted to show that I am highly qualified and employable. Do you have something you can include for your wife, showing she is a student in a field that is highly sought after?


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

Rheia - I think we could get a academic record showing current results for the accounting course from university. Can't show a actually degree certificate yet because we will apply before she has a chance to get one of those. I would also assume because she is under a student visa immigration would already know her course if they looked up her name in the database of theirs.


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

thesmoothsuit said:


> Rheia - I think we could get a academic record showing current results for the accounting course from university. Can't show a actually degree certificate yet because we will apply before she has a chance to get one of those. I would also assume because she is under a student visa immigration would already know her course if they looked up her name in the database of theirs.


They probably could, but I always think you should make things as easy as possible for them. 

The academic record sounds like a good proof of her studies & intention to finish her studies in the near future.


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you for the replies so far. Just another question, Does my wife have to fill in Form 80 in addition to Forms 40 and 47?


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

If applying onshore i think its required at time of application. Offshore they are requested at discretion of CO.


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I did not log in for long time in this forum i was so busy, now i come again coz i need some help and advice hope u guys can help me...How do you write the letter for partner visa? thanks


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

allansarh said:


> Hello everyone,
> I did not log in for long time in this forum i was so busy, now i come again coz i need some help and advice hope u guys can help me...How do you write the letter for partner visa? thanks


You can use a pen or type by using a computer.

The Partner Migration booklet have outlined the requirements of the relationship statement. Try to answer the questions.


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

GBP said:


> You can use a pen or type by using a computer.
> 
> The Partner Migration booklet have outlined the requirements of the relationship statement. Try to answer the questions.


Thanks to GBP,
Yeah i seen that on the booklet but i dont know how will i start my letter..can u give me example..By the way have u lodge a Partner visa 801and 820?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

allansarh said:


> Thanks to GBP,
> Yeah i seen that on the booklet but i dont know how will i start my letter..can u give me example..By the way have u lodge a Partner visa 801and 820?


There's no right or wrong way. Just tell your story and make sure you include everything they ask for.


----------



## MrsSimmons (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi everyone. 


I'm just wondering if I can ask some questions on here instead of on a separate thread. Me and my partner are about to apply for a partner subclass 820 onshore (married basis) Ok... Here goes  

1: when is the best time to conduct the medical examination when already onshore ? Before you submit ? Or when asked by the allocated C.O ? 

2: as this visa is on a temporary partner basis, then 2 years later, the permanent partner visa, what legal rights will my husband have as a temporary partner visa holder ? Can he apply for a loan ? Morgage ? Etc ? 

3. Under the social aspects criteria ! 
We only have photos and Invitations and stat decas from friends and family. A lot of institutions only accept you if you have a PR status. I have been declined from adding him on my car insurance as health insurance. Also we are very much home bodies, we don't like sport etc so don't have memberships to any clubs. 
Can anyone advise of any other evidence factors that would suit ? 

4: nature of commitment criteria
AGAIN, my husband is not entitled to register for a lot in this country, therefore we cannot combine our legal affairs. How else can we prove this criteria ? 

5: I'm a PR of Australia, how do I prove my residential status when boss's are no longer printed into your as sport ? 

Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

allansarh said:


> Thanks to GBP,
> Yeah i seen that on the booklet but i dont know how will i start my letter..can u give me example..By the way have u lodge a Partner visa 801and 820?


I think you should start by writing down all the important dates, e.g. when you first met, first dating, meeting each other family etc. Then, you can put in more details to every important events, e.g. where did that happen, what happened, how do you feel etc. Just do a sketch, fine-tune it later.

I think the most important thing is: start writing it. 
Then you will know what to do next.


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

You guys and girls have been brilliant so far in reducing the stress associated with what is the toughest part of my life.

May I please ask a couple of questions from Form 40SP.

Part D - Relationship details 

Question 25 - Since you and the visa applicant committed to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others, have you lived separately and apart for any periods of time?

My wife did travel to China from December 2012 to February 2013 to go to China during semester break to visit family.

Do I add that as an answer to question 25 or should I tick the No box?

Question 26 - Did you enter this relationship with the visa applicant without any force or coercion?

I want to answer yes, because there was no force and there was no coercion.

Is it right to answer yes for this question?

Many thanks.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

thesmoothsuit said:


> Part D - Relationship details
> 
> Question 25 - Since you and the visa applicant committed to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others, have you lived separately and apart for any periods of time?
> 
> ...


I think you should include that and explain in your statement how you have stayed in touch during that period.



thesmoothsuit said:


> Question 26 - Did you enter this relationship with the visa applicant without any force or coercion?
> 
> I want to answer yes, because there was no force and there was no coercion.
> 
> Is it right to answer yes for this question?


Yes to answer "yes".


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

Many thanks.

A couple more questions...

Form 40SP Question 16.

Q: Fiancé(e) or partner's name in his/her own language or script (if applicable).

This is the form I am to fill out (the sponsor form). However my wife is from China and therefore uses the language of Mandarin. 

Her name in Chinese doesn't have any English characters and it's really impossible for me to write her name in Chinese characters.

Can I get my wife to write her name in Chinese characters on my form?

Also, Form 47SP Question 14 - Other names you are or have been known by (including name at birth, previous married name, aliases).

As you might know, Chinese people give themselves English names, either before they travel overseas, or when taught by a Western teacher in China. This is because the Western teacher have difficulty pronouncing the Chinese names of students.

My wife therefore has a English first name but it's not 'official'. 

Do I put her English name as an answer for question 14?

Many thanks.


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello,

I have another question.

Form 47SP Part F Questions 51 & 52.

These questions ask my wife to list my family members.

It has a column that states 'If in Australia, immigration status eg. Permanent.

Does my wife writes Permanent, or citizen?

They are citizens of Australia.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

thesmoothsuit said:


> Form 40SP Question 16.
> 
> Q: Fiancé(e) or partner's name in his/her own language or script (if applicable).
> 
> ...


I think you can get her to write her own name in Chinese character.



thesmoothsuit said:


> Also, Form 47SP Question 14 - Other names you are or have been known by (including name at birth, previous married name, aliases).
> 
> As you might know, Chinese people give themselves English names, either before they travel overseas, or when taught by a Western teacher in China. This is because the Western teacher have difficulty pronouncing the Chinese names of students.
> 
> ...


I don't think you need to put her "English name", only put a name that is official.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

thesmoothsuit said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have another question.
> 
> ...


All you need to do is just answer the questions.


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you. 

About the Health test. Ideally we would like to submit a complete application to prevent any delays. This would include health test results. 

Immigration website states you can use the form called My Health Declarations form to get a health test but it's only recommended by people from low risk countries. A country like China is considered high risk. This is due to the timing of the application. High risk takes 8 months while low risk takes 6 months, although this figure varies greatly. 

Should my wife try to complete the My Health Declarations form before submitting the application?

Thanks.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

thesmoothsuit said:


> Thank you.
> 
> About the Health test. Ideally we would like to submit a complete application to prevent any delays. This would include health test results.
> 
> ...


I think you already have the answer, don't you?


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

I guess the answer is no then.

It's a bigger, why is mainland China treated differently to Hong Kong and Taiwan? They are all the same country after all. I can only guess the anti communism feeling in Australia dictates this.

I have another question.

Form 47SP Question 74...

In which countries have you lived for 12 months in total or more during the last 10 years?

Am I correct in including Australia?

Just need confirmation to rest my mind.

Many thanks once again. Much appreciate it.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

thesmoothsuit said:


> I guess the answer is no then.
> 
> It's a bigger, why is mainland China treated differently to Hong Kong and Taiwan? They are all the same country after all. I can only guess the anti communism feeling in Australia dictates this.


It has nothing to do with politics. Those days are long gone. I think it is more to whether or not the citizens tend to abuse / misuse the system. Just my 2 cents.



thesmoothsuit said:


> I have another question.
> 
> Form 47SP Question 74...
> 
> ...


Yes, include Australia since it is a country.


----------



## vrvl (Sep 5, 2013)

*confusing questions in application 40SP n 47SP*

Hi guys,

i am in the final stages of submission.. and there are few questions in the application form that are very confusing and i am not sure if i have given the right answer. if any one could help me that would be awesome.

these two questions are repeated in both the application forms 
"When did you and your fiancé(e) or partner commit to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others?

Since you and your fiancé(e) or partner committed to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others, have you lived separately and apart for any periods or time?"

In my case me and my partner have been in this relationship for 3 years and few months (seriously committed to each other and not dating any one else). we decided to move in together in september 2012, but we actually moved in only in feb 2013. the reason being i had to travel to india to meet my family in dec 2012, hence the delay.

so now how do i answer to the above questions, with the date we actually got serious about this relationship, the date we decided to move in together or the date we actually moved in together?????

and the next question, periods of separation, does it mean when i was visiting my people in india or the time before we decided to moved in together, but lived seperately??

vrvl


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Vrvl - first things first. You haven't lived together for a year yet. Have you registered your relationship to waive the 12-month requirement, or are you going to get married before applying? Or are you applying for the PMV (fiance) visa?


----------



## vrvl (Sep 5, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Vrvl - first things first. You haven't lived together for a year yet. Have you registered your relationship to waive the 12-month requirement, or are you going to get married before applying? Or are you applying for the PMV (fiance) visa?


 yes, we have registered our relationship with Victoria states death, birth and marriage.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Whew! Okay, great.  Yes, for the first question in your case I'd personally use the date you moved in together since that's the date you officially became a de facto couple. There's no "right" answer to that question, though, so you can pick the date that feels right, but just make sure you detail in your statement about your history the timeline of starting dating, committing to each other, deciding to move in together, the date you moved in together, etc. That way everything's covered and you can see why you chose the date you did for that question. 

So if you use the date I suggested for the first question, you haven't lived "separately and apart" at all since that date, sounds like. 

If you use an earlier date, you'll just need to document how you stayed in touch regularly while you were apart. But that would be a good idea to do, anyway, so you can show how long you've been together before moving in.


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello.

The Partner Visa booklet states on page 41 that...

*The nature of your commitment to each other
Factors that could assist in evidencing mutual commitment between you and your partner include:
• knowledge of each other's personal circumstances (for example, background and family situation,
which could be established at interview);*

What does it mean by knowledge of each other's personal circumstances?

How should I write about this in the application?

Many thanks.


----------



## onemorecountry (Mar 24, 2012)

I wrote how we met each others families and how we supported each other through tough times (sickness, death of grandmother etc.). I also mentioned what mine and his situation was at different stages of our relationship so that it was clear that we knew everything about each other.


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you to everyone in this thread and on this forum. You all have been a wonderful source of information.

I submitted the application yesterday. 28/10/2013. I sent it by courier.

How long does it take for them to return a acknowledgement that they received the application? How long does it take for them to charge my credit card?

Many thanks.


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

thesmoothsuit said:


> Thank you to everyone in this thread and on this forum. You all have been a wonderful source of information.
> 
> I submitted the application yesterday. 28/20/2013. I sent it by courier.
> 
> ...


It depends on the office you sent it to but generally you can expect the money to come out almost immediately.
Ours was taken out of our bank account the day after our application was received by the embassy (this seems to be usual time frame - 1-3 days to take the money out if you have given your credit card details).

Acknowledgement is more difficult to pin down. For the London embassy it seems to be around 2-3 weeks but it varies widely.


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

I sent it yesterday using a courier. Australia Post said if I post it by 2pm they will send it that day. 

It has been a day already, nothing charged to my credit card. Hopefully they can do it tomorrow.

I sent it to the Perth office from a post office in Perth. Hopefully I'll get my credit card charged, and hopefully Immigration got my package.


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

Update:

Would be one week this Monday since sending application to Immigration. Australia post tracking says package has been delivered that day (due to I paying for same day delivery).

My wife enquired about the application, and Immigration said they'll send a notification out within 7 days acknowledging they got the package. My credit card has not been charged yet, I check everyday.

Just wish they charge my credit card soon so I can spend it on other items without the fear that when immigration charges my card I'll be then over the limit.


----------



## dany 777 (Sep 25, 2013)

I had also applied in perth office last month.got acknowledgement letter after 2 weeks..and here comes waiting game..


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know.

Alright, I'll sit tight for a little bit, as it's only been a week, I'll sit tight for another week.

Makes a mockery of me trying to get the application to them early, but then again I did that to minimise any chance of me having to use a new form, as they seem to update forms on April, July, and November.

Many thanks, and all the very best with your application. Wish you great success.


----------

